# Javascript kann nicht angezeigt werden, ist nicht installiert....?



## JohannesHaase (30. März 2004)

Hi

Ich habe folgendes Problem.  Ich kann in meinem Browser (jetzt Firefox) keine Javascripts oder irgendwas was auf JavaScript basiert anzeigen.
Fahre ich über einen Link, wird mir in der Statusleiste "javascript;" angezeigt und beim anklicken passiert rein garnichts.
Es wird ja auf manchen Seiten geschrieben, dass für -xyz- JavaScript aktiviert sein muss, allerdings hab ich die Häkchen bei "JacaScript" und "Java" in meinem Browser brav gemacht.
Meine Vermutung war, dass ich gar kein JavaScript installiert habe (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), hab aber bisher auch nix in Sachen Java nachinstallieren gefunden bei Google.

Ich weiss nicht ob ich mit meinem Problemchen im richtigen Forum bin, hoffe aber trotzdem ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Mfg
Haase


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. März 2004)

Also Javascript nicht zu installieren sollte ohne neues Compilieren von Firefox unmöglich sein (und selbst dann nicht ohne weiteres möglich). Bist du sicher das du " enable javascript" angemacht hast?.


----------



## JohannesHaase (30. März 2004)

Das ist es ja.
Ich habe diverse Extensions installiert, darunte rrauch eins welches das Anzeigen von JavaScript "an" und "aus" Buttons (ich nenn sie mal so) in der Symbolleiste ermöglicht.
Und ich hab überall das Häkchen gemacht.....hmmm
Vor allem hatte ich das Problem auch beim Internet Explorer den ich noch bis -jetzt lass mich nicht lügen- hmm... gestern benutzt habe.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. März 2004)

Hast du irgendwelche Firewalls o.ä. laufen? Das wäre die nächste Fehlerquelle die mir einfallen würde...


----------



## Amethyst (30. März 2004)

Kann es sein, dass Du Windows XP und das Sp1 aufgespielt hast? 

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## JohannesHaase (30. März 2004)

Ja, habe Norten Internet Security laufen. 
Hab mich da auch schon ein wenig bei den Konfigurationen umgesehen ohne allerdings etwas zu finden was mir weiterhilft. Ich kenn mich da aber auch nicht so gut aus, und Norten bietet nicht allzuviele Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Und ja, ich hab XP Pro. laufen. Und ich hab mir auch immer alle Updates runtergeladen, somit bestimmt auch das Service Pack 1 (meintest du doch mit SP1 ?) Ich war da gnadenlos....(nich dass ich das jetzt bereue)


----------



## Amethyst (30. März 2004)

Ja dann .....

... wirst Du die Java VM neu installieren müssen, denn mit dem SP1 ist Java VM nicht nur deaktiviert, sondern auch deinstalliert worden. Wir hatten das Problem in einer großen Firma, bei der plötzlich nicht mehr auf Seiten im Intranet zugegriffen werden konnte.

Du hast jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder du lädst die VM bei sun (Microsoft stellt den Download nicht mehr zu Verfügung wegen des Streits mit Sun) oder du gehst auf diese Seite und lädst sie Dir da herunter, da die MS VM kleiner ist als die von Sun.

http://download.winboard.org/downloads.php?release_id=22

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## zeromancer (31. März 2004)

< klugscheiss >
Also Leute, Java hat nichts mit Javascript zu tun.
Eine neue JVM zu installieren ist sehr löblich, bringt dem armen Kerl aber nichts ein. Javascript ist Bestandteil des Browsers und nicht als externes Package oder ähnliches erhältlich. 
Abgesehen davon würde ich die JVM von MS nicht empfehlen und stattdessen zum JRE 1.4.2 von Sun raten.
< /klugscheiss >

Dein Problem ist wohl eher ein Bug im Browser - und wie Du Dir den eingehandelt hasst, lässt sich nur mutmaßen. Ich tippe aber auf Beschädigung einer Datei des Browsers. Neu installieren?

Der Tipp mit der Firewall ist auch nicht schlecht - Norton IS ist da evtl. etwas zu restriktiv !? Ich kenne das Teil nur vom erschütterten wegschauen (und das meine ich genau so, wie ich es sage). Deaktivier die doch einfach mal (vorrübergehend).


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. März 2004)

Ich würd probieren, eine andere Version vom Firefox runterzuladen und zu installieren.... ich kann mich entsinnen, dass ich einst beim Firebird 4 Anläufe benötigte, bis ich eine fehlerfrei Version erwischt hatte ...bei zweien davon funktionierte Javascript ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## JohannesHaase (31. März 2004)

Joa, werd mir dann wohl mal die JVM runterladen und wenn das nicht hilft Firefox nochmal installieren.
Das deaktivieren der Firewall schaffte keine Anhilfe.
Ach ja,  welche Firewall wäre denn statt Norten IS zu empfehlen?


----------



## zeromancer (31. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von JohannesHaase _
> *Joa, werd mir dann wohl mal die JVM runterladen und wenn das nicht hilft Firefox nochmal installieren.*



Wie schon erwähnt bringt das absolut nichts in diesem Fall - außer, Du willst überhaupt erst mal eine haben... (siehe mein Post oben)


----------



## JohannesHaase (31. März 2004)

Ich will überhaupt mal eine haben


----------



## zeromancer (31. März 2004)

Na denn...


----------



## danielmueller (16. Mai 2004)

Ähm welche Version von Fire Fox unterstützt denn nun Java-/Skript? Ich habe dasselbe Problem aber es lässt sich auch durch neuinstallieren nicht lösen.


----------

